# Please help is he sick



## bountifulchic (Nov 30, 2008)

hello i need to see if anyone can help me with my red belly i checked on him to his name is rex by the way his eyes is like blood shot and popping out some and he was kinda a gray color now he is like almost all black so i dont know if something is wrong with him so if u can please help i can get pics of if or try to i dont know if he will let me lol i will try tho


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

water params and pics would help


----------



## bountifulchic (Nov 30, 2008)

i do have pics of him he does not look as black in them but he is i also was doing to say that he eat wed and thurs but he got sick cuz if he gets stressed out he will get sick its pretty nasty i dont know about his water


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

well try to post some pics, close-ups of the eye would be great


----------



## bountifulchic (Nov 30, 2008)

ok i posted some pics of him i just took they r the best i could get he likes to be a pain in the butt but u can see in the one pic the eye out more then the other u can see in 2 of them how dark is is kinda he is more black then the pic show if u need diff ones please just let me know thanks so much


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

is there anything else in the tank with him? have you tested your water yet?


----------



## bountifulchic (Nov 30, 2008)

no i dont know how to test water dont know to much about all that i have never had any worng with him there is just him in the tank has been for a long time other then his feeder fish but he ate all those thurs night


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

well, first off, i'd stop feeding feeder fish if you want him to stay healthy and get yourself a test kit to keep an eye on your water params. for now, you can bump up the temp and keep an eye on things


----------



## bountifulchic (Nov 30, 2008)

well his tank it at 78 so i know thats good so u just want me to turn up his heater i can get a test kit tomorrow is there any things else i should get him and if i dont feed him feeder fish what should he eat ??


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

feed him raw shrimp, tilapia or catfish fillets, and pellets... no live feeder fish

bump his temp up to 82 f


----------



## bountifulchic (Nov 30, 2008)

ok so just watch him tonight and what should i do if he dont look better like i said i can test his water tomorrow night i just turned up his heater why is it bad to feed his the feeder fish ?? like i said he has always ate them and he has been fine til now and i dont even know whats wrong with him


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

feeder goldfish aren't very nutritious, they also tend to be notorious for carrying parasites and disease


----------



## bountifulchic (Nov 30, 2008)

ok well i will watch him tonight and get the test kit tomorrow and let u know know what is going on thanks so much for all your help so far i dont want anything to happen to him he is my baby thanks again


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

you can take a sample of your water to your local pet store. and they will test it for free.


----------



## bountifulchic (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks i might want to do that cuz i dont get that stuff i will have to wait til tomorrow to do it tho since everything is closed lol i might go pick up some pellets tonight for him and maybe a test kit i dont know


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

bounty said:


> thanks i might want to do that cuz i dont get that stuff i will have to wait til tomorrow to do it tho since everything is closed lol i might go pick up some pellets tonight for him and maybe a test kit i dont know


you can take the water with you. while your getting your test kit. and have them test the water while youre their.


----------



## bountifulchic (Nov 30, 2008)

going to walmart or meijer they dont know anything here about their fish lol


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

bounty said:


> going to walmart or meijer they dont know anything here about their fish lol


true


----------



## bountifulchic (Nov 30, 2008)

well weather sucks took a few to get there lol i got him some pellets they did not have a test kit there so i will have to wait til tomorrow to go to the pet store here or have them test it


----------



## bountifulchic (Nov 30, 2008)

his water is still 78 i turned his heater just waiting for it to warm up 
i got him pellets he wants nothing to do with them 
he is swiming more today still dark in color so i dont know is it cuz maybe he is turning into a adult 
im going to have his water tested today i hope


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...1845&hl=....
not tryin to be a dick...but if you serach there are tons of topics discussing this very same problem. You should look through some pages to better figure out whats going on and what you need to do to treat it. Go get that water tested ASAP. Good luck my friend.


----------



## bountifulchic (Nov 30, 2008)

hello thanks for taking the time i have read lots of these but most of them r not like mine they have white or cloudy eyes nothing about being black thats y i just made a new topic to see if anyone could give me info cuz i have never had him sick he is always very healthy


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i wouldn't worry too much about it, just keep your water clean, bump up the temp, and keep an eye on him. keep the lights low on the tank and give it a few days.


----------



## bountifulchic (Nov 30, 2008)

ok i will do that i will keep u all posted on how he is doing and thanks again for helping me with my fish like i said he is my baby i wouldnt know what to do if i lost him


----------



## bountifulchic (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello everyone i just wanted to let u all know he seems to be fine now i dont know what was up with him 
but he is ok now so thank u all for your help it ment alot to me


----------

